
Parametric Drawings in JavaScript with Microsoft's Maker.js - nonoesp
https://maker.js.org/
======
nonoesp
Here's a note a posted on my blog as well [https://nono.ma/maker-js-
parametric-drawings-in-javascript](https://nono.ma/maker-js-parametric-
drawings-in-javascript)

